# Pots and Pans?



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

My wife and I have been married for over 30 years, and I like telling everyone, when I got her she came with a set of pots and pans. It is actually true, my wife had started acquiring household items for when she would eventually marry. The pots and pans were brand new still in box. They were stainless with heavy duty bottom, excellent set. We have been using that set since, augmented by a cheaper set. 

It is time to replace the original pot and pan set. I would like to get something similar, stainless with heavy bottom, and lids that can go in the oven. However I don't want to spend a fortune. 

Anyone have a recommendation for a decent set of P&P that wont' break the bank?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've said it before, DeltaDude, but it bears repeating: Most people do not benefit from buying cookware sets. Reason: Most of the items in them never get used. 

You're better off picking and choosing individual items from open stock.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

When saving money is important, I go to the local Marshall's or Ross stores. You have to go anytime you're in the area, as they don't always have everything in stock, but when they do, it's usually a bargain. I scored a 5Qt Calphalon Saute pan for about 60% off the best price I would find online.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Look closely at Tramontina. Open stock and sets are pretty good deals, though the sets have some pans of questionable use depending on your needs. 

Walmart carries Tramontina. Costco often has some individual pots or saute pans. Sometimes the stainless Kirkland brand is a rebadged Tramontina but that's hard to be sure of all the time. 

The occasional finds at TJmaxx are good. But not always affordable. They had a great All Clad roasting pan, $149. Which is too steep for my blood but still a BIG markdown.

I also want to mention Vollrath. The clad pans of that brand I've bought on-line and in restaurant supply stores have been very good and good prices.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

My suggestion is to check out your local restaurant eqpt. dealer. There you will find restaurant quality s/s cookware at decent prices, and all are made to go in the oven. Buy them by the piece, and only get one lid for each size pot. 

As KYH sagely advises, you don't need a set, just what you need....


----------



## shermie (Jan 23, 2010)

I own the Emerilware 10-pc. Stainless Steel Cookware Set. Had it since October, '05.

I've since expanded the set with several open-stock pcs to make it a whopping 30-pc set! The problem now is that some of those extra pcs that I bought seem to be no longer availible.

Especially the 8-qt Stockpot with the Pasta Insert, to which I'm so glad that I bought it when I did!

But the set is amazing, and the initial set at the time, was only $200. It IS however, made exclusively by All-Clad, a co that has been around for a while. They also make their own brand name SS cookware sets as well, so you won't go wrong if you buy it.

The set has tempered glass lids. The pots & pans themselves are all stainless steel with triple-clad bottoms - one of them being copper which is shown around their bottoms. It is dishwasher-safe, but I always wash them by hand anyway. :thumb:


----------



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

We bought a set of heavy bottom stainless pots and pans at Sam's Club quite reasonably. They are not coated and have worked just fine for several years. We also bought, on sale, a $200 Hamilton Beach Eclectic stand mixer that we like better than the current Kitchen Aids. Our price was about $80.

I see all these celebrity chefs endorsing very expensive kitchenware, either with their name on it or perhaps a top end line like Allclad and I don't buy it. I find it hard to believe that fine dining restaurants have spent the kind of money that would be needed to have say all Allclad. I suspect that they do just fine with the local restaurant supply store. Ahh well, just a minor pet peeve of mine that gets started usually every time I get a cataolog in the mail with a bunch of stuff with astronomical markups. I'll take my meds and chill.

Rich


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_so you won't go wrong if you buy it._

Sorry, Shermie. That sort of reasoning only applies with companies who honor their warranties and provide customer service---which, in my experience, does not apply to All Clad.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I noticed that too. I was thinking All Clad must sponsor the shows because almost every food network show uses All Clad.

I purchased one of their posts and one of the Viking before Christmas. I used both of them and returned the All Clad the next day to Macys.

My husband and I love the Viking. Yes, it is very expensive but these will be our last set of cookware. We gave several pieces to each other for Christmas and for our anniversary, which was a few days after that.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Just musing here....how many people now buying pots and pans to last them a lifetime are thinking about the growing popularity in induction cooktops and ranges? I have a boatload of good quality SS pieces and Calphalon that I've purchased in the past 2 decades that won't work on the induction range to be included in my upcoming remodel. It seems short-sighted not to think about this when you're buying a pot made to last for many years.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Viking is for induction cooktops too


----------



## mamadelbosque (Jan 29, 2010)

Any thoughts on Vollrath? I see its made in the USA, which is nice. I'm looking to buy a nice big stock pot w/ pasta insert (more for blanching veggies to freeze/can, but cooking pasta in one would be cool too. However, I'm willing to pay more $$ in order for it to *NOT* be made in china like. Any thoughts on Viking stuff? Its even more $$ than all-clad, but made in belgium. Is vollrath compatible with induction cooktops??


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Make sure, mamadelbosque, that any pasta insert you buy extends deeply enough into the pot. Not all of them do, and it takes an inordinate amount of water to give you enough room for the veggies or whatever. 

The pasta insert should rest no more than an inch above the pot's bottom; but some of them sit as much as four inches high.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Some of their lines are, some aren't. You'll need to find the specs on the piece you're considering, or just take a magnet with you if you're out shopping.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I got 6 pieces of Viking for Christmas. They are handmade in Belgium. They are almost as hefty as the Mauveil. The can be hung on a pot rack with the covers on the pans-that is how well the covers fit. The pans are larger than All Clad. The handles actually accommodate your hand. I think they are beautiful. 

They are 7-ply including a magnetic ply for induction.

As far as cooking, I think they are fantastic. Nothing boils over, so far. I think I am a little afraid of them, since they are brand new. When I tried the All Clad, I was warned not to put the pans on a high heat or the pan would get a blue discoloration. I've been very careful-maybe too careful. Since the pans are so thick, I think a slight raise in temperature is sometimes needed. 

I am very happy with them. They inspire me


----------

